# Kingston Wheelers



## Andy_G (10 Feb 2013)

Now im realising im loving cycling more and more im now thinking about joining a club.
Ive found what looks to be a pretty decent and established club in my area and a nice kit to go with it, and im just wondering if anyone on here has dealt with them or is a member so i can get some info on them.
Also having not been in a sports club before is it fround upon if rides/training sessions are missed.


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Feb 2013)

a fine bunch. And you get discounts from a smart shop in Kingston.

Twickenham Cyclists are a decent outfit as well. As are the Kingston Phoenix. All in all, you're spoilt for choice.


----------



## Phil485 (10 Feb 2013)

Hi Andy,

I'm just down the road from you in Wraysbury and I was looking at their website too. All in all they look like a good bunch. why not see if you can tag on a couple of their rides and see how you get on.

I was also looking at the Hounslow and District club which meet on a Tuesday at Staines sailing club and their club rides depart from Staines bridge on Sundays. To be fair I was being drawn to them as I could just cycle to the start point. Can't comment on whether their club kit is better or worse looking.

If you do meet up with anyone then please keep me in the loop. I struggle for time which has stopped me joining a club so far, but never say never.

Not sure what sort of riding you are doing but I am trying to do 30 or so miles either on a sat or sunday at about 17 mph average. If you fancy meeting up one weekend then we might be able to make that work.


----------



## Andy_G (10 Feb 2013)

@Dell, The Twickers one seems more for me(i could be wrong though).
@Phil, The H&D wheelers looks a decent set up and tbh it looks between that one and Kingston Wheelers.
I ride through your way most days and ill deffo keep you in mind for a weekender, i done a 70 miler yesterday at and average 16.3mph so were pretty much on the same level.
Check your pm's


----------



## screenman (11 Feb 2013)

You do not have to go on any rides or in fact even own a bike to be a member of any of those clubs. I was in the Twickenham in the early seventies.


----------



## Andy_G (11 Feb 2013)

screenman said:


> You do not have to go on any rides or in fact even own a bike to be a member of any of those clubs. I was in the Twickenham in the early seventies.


Yeah i saw that on their site, id rather join to ride rather than doing nothing at all.


----------



## screenman (11 Feb 2013)

Just answering your frowned upon bit.


----------



## Andy_G (11 Feb 2013)

screenman said:


> Just answering your frowned upon bit.


I didnt mean nothing by it, i meant as in if i didnt go on a ride would i be looked down at, only because a mate of mine has joined a running club and at the AGM he made a bit of a dumb arse comment when asked "did you go out running boxing day" he replied "no i have a life" and ever since hes been treated like an outcast.


----------



## screenman (11 Feb 2013)

Wow! never heard anything like that happen in a cycling club.


----------



## Phil485 (11 Feb 2013)

Generally from what I can tell, it's just a club for fun rides.
If you where part of the team and racing for the club then maybe there would be a bit more pressure on your training. 
My ten year old swims for Windsor swimming club and as he represents the club he has to commit to a certain number of hours of training a week.

I think you are a bit quicker than me Andy, but keep in touch. If you see a silver trek with a day glo orange helmet then stop me and say hi.


----------



## screenman (12 Feb 2013)

The Kingston Wheelers has quite a sporting section with road racing and time trial thrown in. Plus of course the fun ride section of members.


----------



## Sittingduck (12 Feb 2013)

It depends what you're after. They are definitely on the competitive side of things. I went for a Sunday ride with them once but decided to join another club in the end. They weren't really what I was looking for, at the time. They have quite large club runs and will do various groups to different places. We see them out on the roads of Surrey quite regularly and I see a lot of Wheelers jerseys in Richmond Park and Summer commuting.


----------



## Andy_G (12 Feb 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> It depends what you're after. They are definitely on the competitive side of things. I went for a Sunday ride with them once but decided to join another club in the end. They weren't really what I was looking for, at the time. They have quite large club runs and will do various groups to different places. We see them out on the roads of Surrey quite regularly and I see a lot of Wheelers jerseys in Richmond Park and Summer commuting.


What club did you join in the end ?.


----------



## Sittingduck (12 Feb 2013)

Addiscombe who meet in Coulsden, so probably a bit far for you. They offer a similar sized club run and also plenty of choice, in regards to rides and groupings, based on speed. When I was looking around there were quite a few smaller clubs but only a 2 or 3 bigguns within a reasonable distance from here. Wheelers meet is about 4.5 miles away and Addiscombe is 9.5 away. It's a nice warm-up ride but I probably wouldn't want it any further away or I might be more inclined to stay in bed, if the weather wasn't great.


----------



## screenman (12 Feb 2013)

Most cycling clubs I know of run a few rides each week, there is normally a 14mph wrinkly ride then a 16mph ride and then an 18mph ride, you take your choice.


----------



## Andy_G (12 Feb 2013)

From what i see theres a few clubs that aint on the BC website.


----------



## Andy_G (12 Feb 2013)

Just found another club not to far away, Thames Velo in Maidenhead


----------



## Sittingduck (12 Feb 2013)

My advice would be to go and try them out - one each weekend and you will soon find the one that's right for you  
It's really hard to tell from websites and even forums, imho.


----------



## Julesh (20 Feb 2013)

I was a member of the the Twickenham CC for a year. They are a very nice and welcoming bunch of people (as no doubt are the Wheelers) and (unless its changed) do a varying club run on Sundays, The same ride every week on Sats (Fairoaks airport and back) and a fast Tuesday evening run of about 20 miles so there's plenty of opportunities to ride with them.

Coaching was good but I found them very race orientated - which wasn't what I was looking for as I'm mainly interesting in distance and audax riding - so I left and joined the Willesden


----------



## Andy_G (20 Feb 2013)

@julesh, where does the club runs start from. ?


----------



## Julesh (20 Feb 2013)

On the A40 just north of the Denham roundabout (J1 - M40) @9:30

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=51.563756,-0.500412&num=1&t=m&z=13

Send a msg via http://www.willesdencyclingclub.co.uk/ if you want to talk to someone who rides the club run. There's usually a fast group and a sociable group.


----------



## Kies (20 Feb 2013)

http://www.willesdencyclingclub.co.uk/ 

looks good, and not far for me to cycle down there - anyone else up for a ride with them on a Sunday?


----------



## Andy_G (20 Feb 2013)

Kies said:


> http://www.willesdencyclingclub.co.uk/
> 
> looks good, and not far for me to cycle down there - anyone else up for a ride with them on a Sunday?


It looks good, its about a 12 mile ride from mine to the start so not to far.
I cant make this Sunday because im doing a Skyride from Hillingdon.


----------



## Kies (20 Feb 2013)

Really .... A sky ride????
Tell me more please. I grew up a mile or so from the hillingdon track so know the area well


----------



## Andy_G (20 Feb 2013)

This is what me and a mate are doing im not really up for it but he put me down for it.
Id rather try a ton ride.
http://www.goskyride.com/Search/Details?eventid=16844


----------



## Andy_G (24 Feb 2013)

Kies said:


> Really .... A sky ride????
> Tell me more please. I grew up a mile or so from the hillingdon track so know the area well


Just got in from the skyride, it wasnt bad and the people were ok, apart from 3 or 4 who were pretty cool and liked bombing up hills and breaking away from the others, the only negative was the 14mph average speed and constantly stopping for slower riders.


----------



## cyclingsheep (23 Mar 2013)

As a current member of Twickenham CC I can say that we have a real mix of racers, TTers, sportive riders and just rec riders. Everyone is very friendly and we try to keep the group numbers around 8-10 so not too big but big enough to get some shelter when not on the front. We're used to having riders new to group riding along and usually have groups from slow to fast depending on numbers. Come along on a Tuesday night or just turn up on a Saturday and you'll get a nice welcome


----------



## Andy_G (23 Mar 2013)

cyclingsheep said:


> As a current member of Twickenham CC I can say that we have a real mix of racers, TTers, sportive riders and just rec riders. Everyone is very friendly and we try to keep the group numbers around 8-10 so not too big but big enough to get some shelter when not on the front. We're used to having riders new to group riding along and usually have groups from slow to fast depending on numbers. Come along on a Tuesday night or just turn up on a Saturday and you'll get a nice welcome


I looked at your website before, but i didnt think you was looking for new male members, only because it says under membership woman and youth. ?


----------



## cyclingsheep (2 Apr 2013)

Andy_G said:


> I looked at your website before, but i didnt think you was looking for new male members, only because it says under membership woman and youth. ?


I don't think we discriminate. There certainly isn't a limit on the number of riders, male or otherwise so feel free to come along.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (2 Apr 2013)

Kies said:


> http://www.willesdencyclingclub.co.uk/
> 
> looks good, and not far for me to cycle down there - anyone else up for a ride with them on a Sunday?


 
Nice bunch, they ride out of Denham on a Sunday, I used to ride with them a lot, went to join the club but they don't accept PayPal you can't hand the money over data ride, you have to attend on of the club meeting nights. I could not mess around with all that.
A good mix of a club though with a bit of social and a racing side to it.. just needs to drag itself into the digital payment age


----------



## screenman (2 Apr 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Nice bunch, they ride out of Denham on a Sunday, I used to ride with them a lot, went to join the club but they don't accept PayPal you can't hand the money over data ride, you have to attend on of the club meeting nights. I could not mess around with all that.
> A good mix of a club though with a bit of social and a racing side to it.. just needs to drag itself into the digital payment age


 
So they need to change just for you.?


----------



## Andy_G (2 Apr 2013)

Well its looking like Hounslow District Wheelers.
I emailed TCC and never got a reply(not good), HDW replied pretty quick to reply and first impressions last and the reply was helpful and gave me advice on racing, club house less than 5 miles away and runs are the same.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (2 Apr 2013)

screenman said:


> So they need to change just for you.?


 
They have the right to do as they wish, however they must equally be aware that these days many people prefer the convienience of bank transfer, direct debit, paypal or similar. By only accepting cash or cheque given to a specific person, in a specific location on a specific date they restrict the membership.
I consider it a shame as I would like to join the club, however due to work commitments I am not able to attend club meetings.. I don't expect anyone to change just for me, but the reality is we are moving more towards a digital paymeny society, Visa have just signed a deal to put NFC payment chips in all future Samsung phones. Less and less people are using cheques as well.
Ultimately if the club does not permit payment in the way desired by members in the future, the volume of money coming in will reduce which could impact the future of the club.


----------



## screenman (3 Apr 2013)

Guys the people running the clubs are NOT paid, they may be on holiday, out on the bike, off sick, or just fed up with answering questions from the very many people who waste time.

V, whilst I agree with you clubs could do with coming forward in some ways, I am sure with a bit of effort on your part you could have got there and paid, just sounds like a moan from where I am sitting.

Ask not what your club can do for you but what you can do for your club.


----------



## Andy_G (3 Apr 2013)

screenman said:


> Guys the people running the clubs are NOT paid, *they may be on holiday, out on the bike, off sick*, or just fed up with answering questions from the very many people who waste time.
> 
> V, whilst I agree with you clubs could do with coming forward in some ways, I am sure with a bit of effort on your part you could have got there and paid, just sounds like a moan from where I am sitting.
> 
> Ask not what your club can do for you but what you can do for your club.


I emailed them 4 weeks ago roughly,
And if they dont want to attract new members they shoud state that on their website, as for time wasting how would they know who is and who isnt unless they answer a few questions etc.


----------



## screenman (3 Apr 2013)

Why not try again, as I said there may be many reasons why nobody has got back to you. How do you tell a time waster, well if they ask twice at least they are somebody worth investing a little time in.


----------



## Kies (3 Apr 2013)

Andy_G said:


> Well its looking like Hounslow District Wheelers.
> I emailed TCC and never got a reply(not good), HDW replied pretty quick to reply and first impressions last and the reply was helpful and gave me advice on racing, club house less than 5 miles away and runs are the same.



They look really good and well administered. Let us know how you get on please.


----------



## Andy_G (3 Apr 2013)

Kies said:


> They look really good and well administered. Let us know how you get on please.


Yeah will do mate, im spending more time choosing a club than when i bought my old car


----------



## Kies (3 Apr 2013)

I spent more time researching the right bike than finding my wife (23 years later) :whistle


----------



## Andy_G (4 Apr 2013)

I went in head first when i met the wife, 3 months in i popped the question it then took 10 years to actually get hitched, 9 years later shes now more like my boss.


----------



## Andy_G (21 Apr 2013)

I went on my first club run today and it was pretty good, decent bunch of lads and one of them is 71 ys old and he's awesome lol.
I went in the Medium group and we did 56 miles with a cafe stop, but next time i might go in the 1st group only because we averaged 16 mph and i wasnt even trying.
So it looks like im joining these.


----------



## screenman (22 Apr 2013)

Andy_G said:


> I went on my first club run today and it was pretty good, decent bunch of lads and one of them is 71 ys old and he's awesome lol.
> I went in the Medium group and we did 56 miles with a cafe stop, but next time i might go in the 1st group only because we averaged 16 mph and i wasnt even trying.
> So it looks like im joining these.


 
Should I be impressed because you were not trying? maybe the guys were not having the race you sort but just a gentle social potter. Watch out if the first group is reading your post as you may end up in the gutter suffering. (cycling term)


----------



## Andy_G (22 Apr 2013)

WTF im not out to impress anyone, the only reason i went with the middle group was to get to know people and chat to the team captain.
So before judgeing people you need to think before you speak.


----------



## screenman (22 Apr 2013)

It was your flippant remark about not trying at 16mph average without trying, it is totally derogatory to those who would struggle.


----------



## Andy_G (22 Apr 2013)

How the hell was that flippant, no one struggled and you can't make a remark if you wasn't there. 
You need to go back to bed and wake up again.


----------

